# Free Android Developer Workshop



## Screw Muggz (Jul 19, 2011)

Grant Allen, Googler and author of Beginning Android 4, as well as Mark Murphy, software developer and author of The Busy Coder's Guide to Android Development, will be hosting a free to attend two day Android developer workshop later this year.

The event will take place Oct 2-3 and will cover a range of topics. Day one will include sessions on the fundamentals of developing for Android, with tips, tricks and technical demonstrations; an examination of the opportunities around working with big business to develop enterprise apps; and a look at how NFC and payments technology is being implemented by leading developers.

Day two will addresses some of the technical challenges associated with developing apps for TV, will have business experts on hand to deliver top-class entrepreneurial advice for start-ups and one-person operations, and cover components developers need to acquire a broader understanding how to run a profitable commercial operation.

http://omgdroid.com/free-android-developer-workshop/


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Any idea where in the world this event is?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like the UK. The commonsware guy (Mark Murphy) also knows his stuff.


----------

